

What's the best browser home page for developers? - riddas


======
a_a_r_o_n
I've always like about:blank. It even comes with a friendly reminder.
<http://imgur.com/jRmfB>

------
bkyan
I have mine going into a private corkboard. Screenshot:
[http://shadowcatcher.mindcast.com/clips/1331434175oei42xz279...](http://shadowcatcher.mindcast.com/clips/1331434175oei42xz279.png)

------
jordhy
News.ycombinator.com and popurls.com

------
mackyinc
Yes I also have about:blank

------
electrichead
This one

------
revorad
localhost

------
mvasilkov
Don't know if this is the best home page, but I have this:
<http://cl.ly/012B0V3C2P2Y2L1v101I>

Currently active projects with links to admin site, stats etc.

